# Shimano Heavy Feeder + TwinPower XTR



## Noob-Flyer (24. März 2003)

Hi,

ich bin am überlegen, ob ich mir nicht eine neue HeavyFeeder-Rute kaufen sollte. Ich wollte diese zum Einsatz im Rhein verwenden, den ich im Raum Düsseldorf befische. Meine Frage ist nun, ob jemand die TECHNIUM DF EXTRA HEAVY LONG FEEDER mit 4,2m kennt und ob diese und vor allem auch die Länge passend wäre. 
Als Rolle hät ich mir die Shimano TwinPower XTR 3000 ausgesucht. Ist diese dafür geeignet?

Danke im voraus für alle Antworten!

TL
Noob-Flyer


----------



## Franky (24. März 2003)

Hi Marco,

ich habe vor kurzem die Zebco Rhino DF Heavy Feeder in 4,20 in der Hand gehabt - aber von Shimano sagt mir DF Blablabla leider nix...
Der Preis ist allerdings heftig... (ihr wisst schon, wo man shimano bei hav nachguckt... )
Alternativ: Browning Syntec XXL (4,20 m bis 180 g WG) für ein paar weniger Euro und eventuell auch ausreichend. Zumindest in der Weser bei heftig starkem Strom ist die ausreichend, wie ich letzten Samstag bei Björn &quot;Leguan8&quot; life erleben durfte.
NOch ne Alternative: Balzer Majesty Xtra Heavy (4,20 bis 210 g) für knapp 200 T€uronen...


----------



## schroe (24. März 2003)

Hallo Franky,
was hattest du für einen Eindruck von der Zebco Heavy DF Feeder?


----------



## Franky (24. März 2003)

@ schroe:
Sehr weich... ZU weich für meinen Geschmack!! Zumal der Preis (125 €) noch über dem der Browning (100 €) lag.

Ob die tatsächlich die 160 g geschafft hätte, weiss ich nicht - aber ich bin da eher skeptisch! Im Laden ist sowas schlecht auszutesten... :q Aber wie gesagt: sehr &quot;weich&quot; (schwabbelig...)


----------



## Noob-Flyer (24. März 2003)

Aber die Länge und die Rolle sind auf jeden Fall O.K. oder?


----------



## Franky (24. März 2003)

Länge sollte passen!
Rolle - 190 m/0,25mm könnte knapp werden... Zumindest wenn Du 170 m raus feuerst und einen 10 kg Karpfen dran hast... :q Kein Problem denke ich! :m 
Die Krampfbremse ist nicht schlecht!


----------



## schroe (24. März 2003)

Uiiiii, Franky,
du stichst mir kalt lächelnd einen Dolch in die Brust. :c 

Habe mir den Winter über so eine Gräte besorgt, war die Straffste von denen die mein Händler anbot. Aus Mangel an Erfahrung beim richtig schweren Feedern in der Weser, habe ich sie für 100 Euronen eingepackt. Zumal sie deutlich kräftiger ist als meine Magna Heavy Feeder (70gr. WG, Futterkorb: Drennan, 56 Gr.).
Mit der Balzer klappte das Feedern eigentlich schon ganz gut, nur direkt in der Strömung wurde es eng.
Werde sie in den nächsten Wochen mal antesten, hoffe du hast dich vertan.
Gebe aber dann mal bescheid wie ich zurecht gekommen bin.


----------



## Franky (24. März 2003)

Sorry Schroe... Aber wer mich fragt, kriegt das zu hören, was ich davon halte... 
Als Referenz habe ich meine eigene Feeder (Milo NewEra Xtra Strong) und die Browning zu &quot;rate gezogen&quot; und im Verhältnis dazu kam die mir verdammt weich vor! Von der Majesty mit 210 g WG will ich mal nicht reden - dagegen ist ALLES andere weich!!!!!!!!! 

Mag sein, dass die das übers Material wett macht, aber wissen weiss ich das nicht! Würde mich freuen, wenn ich mich irre, denn meine Spin SH (auch ne DF) macht vom Blank her einen soliden Eindruck!!

Könntest Du hier einen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht hinterlassen??


----------



## schroe (24. März 2003)

Klar, 
mache ich. Wird aber frühestens im April was werden.
Mein Arbeitgeber hat sich gerade entschlossen, unsere Wochenarbeitszeit von 38 auf 48 Std. hochzukurbeln. Jedes WOE arbeiten ist angesagt. :c 
Wenn Zeit ist, werde ich sie auf jeden Fall fischen und berichten.


----------



## Marco Klann (25. März 2003)

Hi Noob Flyer!

Ich kann dir die Twin Power 3000 xtr sehr empfehlen!
Ich fische diese Rolle an einer Milo NEWera extra strong in der Weser! Fische damit auf Brassen und Barben in der Weser und verwende teilweise Futterkörbe mit einem Eigengewicht von 80-120g! Die Schnurkapazität mit 190m 0,25 der 3000 xtr reichen mir! Außerdem ist es sehr abgenehm noch zwei flache E-spulen dabei zu haben! Habe auf der einen Spule 0,15 er Schnur, für´s feine Fischen im See, eine Spule mit 0,18 er Schnur für das Fischen auf Brassen und wenn es auf Barben und mit sehr schweren Futterkörben losgehe, dann benutze ich die tiefe Spule mit einer 0,25 er Schnur! Verwende als Schnur die Stroft gtm! Natürlich kann man auch eine von den flachen E-spulen sehr gut für eine geflochtene Schnur verwenden! Beim Feederfischen möchte ich eine gut Kampfbremse micht mehr missen!

Bis denne
Ciao Marco


----------



## Geraetefetischist (25. März 2003)

Hi,Noob,
ich benutze fast diese von Dir in augenschein genommene Kombi ( Bei mir: Twin Power 4000XTR an der Shimano Super Ultegra Multirange heavy feeder 3,60/4,20) Die Rolle ist geil, 4000 und 3000er T.-P. und Stradic unterscheiden sich übrigens nur in den Spulen und der Beschriftung, falls Dir also die Schnurfassung auch zu klein erscheint passen da auch 4000er Spulen drauf. Wenn ich mir nochmal eine kaufen würde, würde ich aber die Stradic nehmen, wegen schneller und ausgewuchteter Kurbel. Letztere hab ich bei mir umgebaut.
Die Rute ist auch absolut genial. Wirft auch schwerere Futterkörbe auf heftige Distanzen, und die 5oz Spitze zeigt auch bei heftigster Strömung noch Bisse an. Ne vielseitigere Rute gibs glaub ich nicht.
Allerdings für extrem schwere Futterkörbe in schwerster Strömung würd ich auch ne heftigere wählen.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Noob-Flyer (25. März 2003)

Danke schonmal!

Also ich bin bisher davon ausgegangen, dass ich keine Futterkörbe verwenden möchte, die das Eigengewicht von 100gr deutlich übersteigen. Daher müsst das ja eigentlich reichen.

Die Stradic ist zwar schneller, dennoch gefiel sie mir im Geschäft nicht ganz so gut wie die TwinPower...

TL
Noob-Flyer


----------



## hkroiss (25. März 2003)

Hi, 
ich hab&acute; von Shimano die Technium Heavy Feeder in 390.
Ist zwar nicht Deine Rute, aber ähnlich.

Bin mit dieser grundsätzlich zufrieden, jedoch ist die weiche Spitze fast unnötig. Wenn Du Futterkörbe weit werfen willst, kannst Du nur die stärkste Spitze nehmen.

Ansonsten komm&acute; ich damit ganz gut zu recht. Mein schwerster Fang war ein 6 kg Karpfen, den ich ohne Probleme herausbekam - allerdings nicht im Fluss, sondern im See (dafür mit Seerosen und Schilf).

Grüße Harald


----------



## Noob-Flyer (25. März 2003)

Hat sonst keiner mehr Erfahrungen mit diesem oder ähnlichem Gerät?

Werde es mir aber eh erstmal anschauen, sobald es mein Gerätehändler hat!

TL
Noob-Flyer


----------



## tim.g (27. März 2003)

tag zusammen.

@noob-Flyer
ich muss sagen das ich mir die stradic 4000 kaufen moechte zum spinnen und feedern.
leider warte ich schon 2 monate das sie kommt.
zur zeit habe ich eine thomahawk .da geht recht viel schnur drauf 600 meter 30iger und noch 300 meter 10er geflochtene.
bin recht zufrieden.
zum feedern nehme ich eine ultimate koc recht gut und macht viel spass.
zu der balzer rute majestic gibt es eine alteernative.
es ist die gleiche rute nur von ultimate und kostet
120 € und hat ein wg von 210 gramm.
sehr robust nicht zu weich und ein starkes rueckrad.

ein blick bei ultimate waere interressant.

mfg 
tim


----------



## Noob-Flyer (27. März 2003)

Ich kenn aber leider keinen Händler bei mir, der Ultimate führt...
Und ohne die Rute mal in der Hand gehabt zu haben, wollte ich sie mir eigentlich nicht kaufen.


----------



## Schleie! (27. März 2003)

Hier die Rolle:






Und die Rute:





Ich dachte für die, die sich nix drunter vorstellen können stelle ich mal die 2 Bilder rein!


----------



## Lenzibald (27. März 2003)

Schaut net schlecht aus die Kombo. Geh einfach zum Händler gib ein paar meter Schnur auf die Rolle und dann ziehen. So kann man schon einiges über die Rute feststellen.Weich oder hart ist immer Ansichtssache einer wills weicher ein anderer härter. Ich fische lieber mit etwas weicheren Ruten.Schnurfassung ist wieder so ne Sache ich hab auf jeder Rolle 200m Schnur drauf mit weniger Angle ich nicht.Grade mit feinerem Gerät beißen immer mal die Größeren und dann will ich immer Reserve auf der Spule. Wenn mal mit 18er Schnur ein 15Kilo Karpfen dir 100meter von der Rolle zieht bist froh wenn genug drauf ist.


----------



## schirinowski (31. März 2003)

hi,

habe zwei 4000´er twinpower xtr im einsatz. bin von den rollen stark begeistert.

allerdings machen die "alten" stradics mit kopfbremse einen etwas stabileren eindruck auf mich.

zu den feederruten:

bin von den shimanos ebenfalls begeistert; ich denke, dass allerdings bei den wurfgewichtsangaben
etwas übertrieben wurde.
zum leichten fischen in see, fluss und kanal kann ich die medium/ medium-heavy uneingeschränkt empfehlen; diese ruten haben ausserdem ein traumhaftes handling.

für den rhein habe ich mir eine extra heavy antares gekauft, die ich allerdings als viel zu weich empfinde.

wenn du auf der strecke fischst, wirst du mit dieser rute wahrscheinlich nicht klarkommen.

alternativen?

- milo 
- mosella hat einen richtigen prügel im angebot (test in einer der letzten ausgaben des matchanglers)
- browning agressor monster feeder (angelgeräte ovens: http://www.meerforelle.net/)
- ultimate

oder schau doch einfach mal in holland- die haben eine menge dieser ruten im angebot.

cheers

p.s.- wenn es unbedingt shimano sein muss- kannst meine antares extra heavy long feeder kaufen- schick mir bei interesse einfach ne mail.


----------



## schirinowski (31. März 2003)

hi,

habe zwei 4000´er twinpower xtr im einsatz. bin von den rollen stark begeistert.

allerdings machen die "alten" stradics mit kopfbremse einen etwas stabileren eindruck auf mich.

zu den feederruten:

bin von den shimanos ebenfalls begeistert; ich denke, dass allerdings bei den wurfgewichtsangaben
etwas übertrieben wurde.
zum leichten fischen in see, fluss und kanal kann ich die medium/ medium-heavy uneingeschränkt empfehlen; diese ruten haben ausserdem ein traumhaftes handling.

für den rhein habe ich mir eine extra heavy antares gekauft, die ich allerdings als viel zu weich empfinde.

wenn du auf der strecke fischst, wirst du mit dieser rute wahrscheinlich nicht klarkommen.

alternativen?

- milo 
- mosella hat einen richtigen prügel im angebot (test in einer der letzten ausgaben des matchanglers)
- browning agressor monster feeder (angelgeräte ovens: http://www.meerforelle.net/)
- ultimate

oder schau doch einfach mal in holland- die haben eine menge dieser ruten im angebot.

cheers

p.s.- wenn es unbedingt shimano sein muss- kannst meine antares extra heavy long feeder kaufen- schick mir bei interesse einfach ne mail.


----------



## Noob-Flyer (31. März 2003)

Hi,

danke nochmals für die Antworten!
Also als Rollen kommen jetzt nur noch die TwinPower und die Stradic in Frage, wobei ich die TwinPower favorisiere.

Bei den Ruten bin ich nicht auf Shimano oder so fixiert, ich wollt aber diesmal was richtig vernünftiges kaufen. Wenn die Shimano zu weich ist, muss ich mir wohl noch mehr Modelle ansehen und ich hab wíeder die Qual der Wahl...

Die Browning z.B. ist mir aber doch n bissle zu teuer!

TL
Noob-Flyer


----------



## Geraetefetischist (31. März 2003)

@ Noob-Flyer
sooo teuer ist die Browning gar nicht. Da hat Schirinowski nämlich ne ziemliche Apotheke aufgetan (z.B. 6m syntec match 309€ woanders ohne viel suchen 149€) Nur so zur Info.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Noob-Flyer (31. März 2003)

Dann such ich mal noch n bissle weiter.

Kennst du n paar gute Online-Shops?


----------



## schroe (31. März 2003)

Hallo Noob,
nehme an, Holger hat dir schon eine Addi gemailt.
Falls nicht, hier ist Browning recht günstig.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (1. April 2003)

Nein, hab ich nicht, ich hab im Web noch nach der Agressor Feeder gesucht. Nix mehr, steht im 2003 Katalog auch gar nicht mehr drin. Heftigste aktuelle ist die Syntec feeder XXL -180g und die Syntec River Feeder XT 4,20/4,80 - 200g.
Die gibts aber bei Schroes link sehr günstig.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## magic.j (11. Juli 2003)

Hi Leute,

habe mir vorgestern die Technium DF Heavy Feeder gekauft,muss sagen,dass mir diese Rute ziemlich gut gefällt,Optik ist top und der Blank auch.Was haltet ihr davon?

Mfg
Magic.j


----------



## heinzi (11. Juli 2003)

Also, ich möchte auch im Rhein bei Köln mit der Feederrute den Barben nachstellen. Die Strömung ist dort zum Teil recht heftig. Nachdem ich nun die Beiträge gelesen habe, frage ich mich, welches Wurfgewicht sollte die Rute denn mind. haben? Auch die Länge wäre sicher interresant. Leider habe ich vom feedern gar keine Ahnung. Erstaunlich finde ich, das bei den recht hohen WG der Ruten mit sehr dünnen Schnüren gefischt wird. Ist das normal so?


----------



## BeeJay (12. Juli 2003)

Dünne Schnüre sind beim Feederfischen im Rhein relativ wichtig, weil der Schnurbogen im Wasser quasi wie ein Segel in der Strömung wirkt. Eine dickere Schnur bewirkt also, dass ein Futterkörbchen "früher" von der Futterstelle wegdriftet. Es kann durchaus sein, dass man durch eine dünnere Schnur locker mal 20-30gr Futterkorbgewicht einsparen kann. 

Aus dem Grund sollte man, soweit es geht,  de Rute im Winkel von mindestens 60° zur Waagrechten aufstellen, damit die Schnur recht steil ins wasser eintaucht. Das minimiert die Schnurlänge, auf die die Strömung einwirken kann.
Als dem Grund schwören viele Rheinangler auf sehr dünne, geflochtene Schnüre mit einer Dicke von 0,08 bis 0,14 mm (engl. "Feeder Braid", mit max. 3-5% Dehnung), denen zur Dämpfung noch etwa 8 Meter monofile 0,20er bis 0,25er Schlagschnur bzw. eine sogenanntes Dämpfungsgummi ("Feeder Gum") zwischen Hauptschnur und Montage zwischenschaltet.

Nachteil der geflochtenen Schnur ist aber, dass man wegen der geringen Dehnung sehr gefühlvoll damit umgehen muss, um "Aussteiger" und Vorfachbrüche, speziell beim Anhieb und kurz vor der Landung zu vermeiden.

Bei Feederruten für den Rhein sind hohe Wurfgewichte wichtig, da man ja das Gewicht des Futterkorbes + Futter rechnen muss. Da kommt man ohne Probleme auf Gewichte >120gr. Man sollte aber beim Kauf darauf achten, dass die Rute sich nicht wie ein "Holz-Besenstiel" anfühlt und - noch schlimmer - ein ähnliches Gewicht aufweist.

Die oben genannte Shimano TECHNIUM DF EXTRA HEAVY LONG FEEDER wäre eine gute Wahl, es lohnt sich aber, speziell noch Ruten von Browning in die engere Wahl zu nehmen, die im Zweifelsfall etwas preisgünstiger zu haben sind.
Die Tragkraft von Monofilschnüren ist ausreichend, ich fische die „Technium“ von Shimano in der Stärke 0,20mm, ohne jegliche Probleme bzw. Fischverluste. Bei dieser, eigentlich fürs Karpfenangeln entwickelten Schnur, wurde darauf geachtet, dass sie, gemessen an anderen Monofilschnüren, wenig Dehnung besitzt, dass sie sehr abriebfest ist und gut sinkt.

BeeJay

P.S.: Ich fische am Rhein die "Garbolino Power Ultra Feeder" (nicht lachen, die heißt wirklich so), mit einem Wurfgewicht von sogar 200gr. :q


----------



## heinzi (12. Juli 2003)

Hallo BeeJay, super Erklärung. Vielen Dank. Bin jetzt etwas schlauer und werde das Ganze mal aktiv angehen.
Gruß
Heinz


----------



## cherrywood (25. November 2008)

*AW: Shimano Heavy Feeder + TwinPower XTR*

hallo
bin neu hier:vik: 
was haltet ihr von eine cherrywood von berkley 4.80 m wg250 gram oder hat da schon jemand erfarung mit gemacht
:veuch aus danke:m


----------



## Skillz (25. November 2008)

*AW: Shimano Heavy Feeder + TwinPower XTR*

Hammer teil...
allerdings etwas weicher als deren kleinere brüder


----------



## cherrywood (25. November 2008)

*AW: Shimano Heavy Feeder + TwinPower XTR*

also der 4.50 wäre besser 
komme ich noch weiter mit raus #t


----------

